# Is your 'poo a breedist



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My dogs play with everything from great danes to yourkshire terriers, but neither of them like pugs.
Kiki just stands and looks at them in horror, Dot actually runs away from them and looks really scared, which is so out of character as she is a real dogs dog.
Today there was a 5 month old black pug puppy called Dot (ha!) on the field by Lizzie's school. It was excited and keen to play and doing all the right things, play bows little dashes backwards and forwards etc etc....

Neither of them would have anything to do with her - they were just horrified all that snorting and enormous tongue curled up and sticking out 

Do any of you have poos who dislike certain breeds?


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

My old dog Max hated German Shepards. It was embarrassing! Rufus was once terrorized by a fighting dog from the deep South. He hated it but thankfully we have never seen another.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley treats all dogs with the same lack of respect - big or small!! actually he has been a little more cautious with one or two so I guess they must have given off something with their body language, he still usually leaps around them in the end though, he just can't help himself! I know a lot of dogs are not keen on bulldogs and boxers as they can't read their faces and their breathing is not a sound they recognise so I guess pugs are similar.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nope mine seem to like anything with 4 legs, a tail, that woofs!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake is not a fan of hyper puppies. Willow loves everyone and every thing. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i would not know ginger has never played with another dog.she has her big back yard to run and play in ..and we don't know any one that has a dog .so she is a loner ,,and it is a shame ,,but nothing i can do


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> i would not know ginger has never played with another dog.she has her big back yard to run and play in ..and we don't know any one that has a dog .so she is a loner ,,and it is a shame ,,but nothing i can do


Lumpy you are her best friend for ever, she doesn't want any others.
Hope you are ok


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

To be fair jasper goes on the park and sees all sorts of dogs Lumpy, and pretty much ignores them. He'd rather do his own thing. The odd time he will chase a dog the same size as him but not often. I'm sure Ginger is content with you and Sugar for company and she is lucky to have such a large space to run around in and explore xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We met the othr Dot on the field after I dropped Liz off at school and today my Dot decided she'd rather play with the other Dot than be freaked out by the wheezy snorts and big tongue thing  They ran themselves to a complete stand, or rather, lie still.
Kiki, on the other hand, just hid behind me and Inzi completely ignored both Dots and chased her ball


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Mine aren't really fans of the jack Russells we have encountered. It could be these specific dogs they've met but even Lexi full on growls at them.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the pic of Dot and Dot Molly's best friend Lily looks like Dot the pug Molly isn't a breedest she loves all dogs but for some reason poodles don't like her


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Marzi said:


> We met the othr Dot on the field after I dropped Liz off at school and today my Dot decided she'd rather play with the other Dot than be freaked out by the wheezy snorts and big tongue thing  They ran themselves to a complete stand, or rather, lie still.
> Kiki, on the other hand, just hid behind me and Inzi completely ignored both Dots and chased her ball


We've had some strange experiences with short snouted dogs who wheeze, gasp, choke and vomit when they get too excited but Rufus doesn't seem to mind. I'm not sure if I should be proud or ashamed of that?  Our neighbours had a french bulldog who was gorgeous and sweet, but could only play a minute or two at a time without a breathing emergency. I definitely crossed them off my list of potential breeds when someone told me the puppies are all born by c section because their heads are too big!  Don't know if that is true?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love the pic of Dot and Dot Molly's best friend Lily looks like Dot the pug Molly isn't a breedest she loves all dogs but for some reason poodles don't like her


Pug Dot did make me think of Molly's friend too  
They had a lot of puppy fun today and I was so pleased because normally Dot loves interacting with any other dog. 
Kiki has special dog friends, but mostly she likes wiggling and waggling around all the owners conning treats out of them.
Inzi only likes people who will throw her ball


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> We've had some strange experiences with short snouted dogs who wheeze, gasp, choke and vomit when they get too excited but Rufus doesn't seem to mind. I'm not sure if I should be proud or ashamed of that?  Our neighbours had a french bulldog who was gorgeous and sweet, but could only play a minute or two at a time without a breathing emergency. I definitely crossed them off my list of potential breeds when someone told me the puppies are all born by c section because their heads are too big!  Don't know if that is true?


I do know that c sections are more common in the bull breeds than in others... 
I could not live with the noise that they make, I would be constantly anxious that they were on the verge of collapse. But I do like pugs, there were 2 black pugs on the agility circuit when I used to compete with Puff and they were such characters and they really enjoyed themselves. They were called Humbug and Beetle  and my great aunt had a fawn one called Tipsy about 45 years ago that I just about remember.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Humbug and Bettle are great names for pugs! They do have wonderful personalities. I've never met a pug I didn't like.


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee LOVES all dogs, he is so lucky to have so many friends in our village. The only ones he doesn't like (or is actually scared of!) are chihuahuas. Just the pedigree ones, he is quite happy to play with Hugo the chihuahua x jack russell. Generally the bigger and bouncier the dog the better Frizz likes them!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love the pic of Dot and Dot Molly's best friend Lily looks like Dot the pug Molly isn't a breedest she loves all dogs but for some reason poodles don't like her


 that's because the poodles look at Molly and say... "Hmmm how'd she get to look so cute? She's like a better looking version of me!"


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Barney pretty well thinks that all the dogs he meets have come to play with him. His favourite thing is to play with his buddies. 

He saw his friend Charlie in the park yesterday and they ran towards each other like star crossed lovers. Pure joy.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lola is more a colourist than breedist!! She loves any golden / white / light dogs and will always run across to say hello but never, ever initiates play with darker dogs, irrespective of size. She will play with them but not in the same way. Strangely enough, her daddy was a black poodle and he lived in the breeder's home with the pups when she was born, perhaps he was cranky and that has put her off dark dogs for life!! 😳


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I've heard that British Bulldogs nearly always have to have C- sections now, that is definitely straying too far from nature, I must admit pugs do look mega cute but I guess they are not so healthy either - I do like the pug/beagle crosses that are being bred now. (puggle), don't know much about them but I guess it makes a healthier dog - beagles can be hard to train though so I don't know what they are like. I love this pug video - http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=sVMhuiHm50I


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

My daughter loves the Loca the Pug songs on you tube, can't work out how to paste link on stupid tablet


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I find this very funny! Your dogs been breedists!! 
Pugs can be a bit alarming all bug eyed, snout nosed & grunty licky chops!! 
But I find them very cute in an amusing kind of way, they were on my list of wanted dogs, a
Along with a schnauzer, westie & of course a cockapoo! but the hair they shed put me off.


----------

